# My Boy's Legacy & Extended Family..



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Belated sad news guys.. My one and only leopard gecko, Denver, passed away when i was at the last leg of my Asian tour 

My dad and sister was 'looking out' for him while I was away and unfortunately they both sucked at it -__-

Here is his last photo I took before i left the next day:



















Rest in peace, Denver your antics will be missed.

Fortunately for me before I left, I did a breeding project with a close friend who has two adult females and it yielded 4 new leopard gecko hatchlings. After he sold 2 of his share, that friend of mine left for Canada a week after I got back. Good news was, he left his two adult breeder females to me upon hearing my loss and as well as got the other two juvies who is Denver's sons.

So without further ado, here is his first and legal wife, Dora - a plump and voluptuous lady in terms of body built










And his mistress, Dida - an almost 11" long lady










Here are the kids, Dude - a skittish and grumpy little boy. A bit skinny as shown when i first got him but he's quite a hearty eater now.










and Denver Jr. - who is a striking resemblance of his dad 










*Photos were taken at the last day of September*

Who would've thought that a single loss could become quite fruitful 

Enjoy your weekend guys! ^__^


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Denver. It does look as though he left a lot behind though and I'm sure they will grow to be lovely. They are very striking. First time I've ever had interest in a lizard.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

gracefulchaos01 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Denver. It does look as though he left a lot behind though and I'm sure they will grow to be lovely. They are very striking. First time I've ever had interest in a lizard.


Thanks! He was such a darling. He and my hedgies used to be neighbors since they were both placed on ground level lol.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's too bad you lost your gecko while on the trip 

On another note, those are some wicked looking lizards!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

ellisrks01 said:


> That's too bad you lost your gecko while on the trip
> 
> On another note, those are some wicked looking lizards!!


Thanks! At least i have his son to remember him by


----------

